# Darker roast options?



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Hi All - I have ordered beans from several UK roasters (most recently from Extract and Horsham) and all have been a bit light for my taste. I realize that there is a focus on lighter roasts among most artisanal roasters, but I would like to find a source for some darker roasts. Any suggestions for good sources and particular beans? I've read a lot of threads here and acucmulated some ideas, but thought I would ask directly before actually making a purchase. Cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi & welcome to the Forum

If you like dark roasts try Coffee Compass in particular their Monsooned Malabar Hit.

By the end of the week we will know if there are a few places left for the next quarter in the DSOL group. Keep an on the posts & you may fancy joining

What equipment do you use?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

As Ron says, Coffee Compass do a wide range of darker beans, and I've enjoyed most of them. Monsoon Estates also do darker roasts - Monsoon Malabar, Old Brown Java, Papua New Guinea Sigri and the Colombian Supremo (although you need to put a note with the order for the last 2, asking for the darker roast).


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome - I should have added an intro note to my post! Oddly, the Coffee Compass option is open in a tab in my browser - it's one of the interesting looking options I have seen and was hoping to see feedback on! It's always hard to tell what is meant by 'darker' nowadays - the last "darker" roast I bought was pretty close to medium. I became a major coffee fan thanks to Peet's darker roasts, which are quite dark, so most roasts appear relatively light in comparison.

I mostly use a nice press pot at work (metal carafe one from Bodum) and a low end espresso machine. At home I use an Aeropress to make a decent cup and an automated drip pot for that 'warm-liquid-to-accompany-breakfast-and-get-me-and-the-wife-through-the-morning-chaos-with-kids-running-around' option.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

gcogger said:


> As Ron says, Coffee Compass do a wide range of darker beans, and I've enjoyed most of them. Monsoon Estates also do darker roasts - Monsoon Malabar, Old Brown Java, Papua New Guinea Sigri and the Colombian Supremo (although you need to put a note with the order for the last 2, asking for the darker roast).


Cheers for the suggestion - their descriptions sound great. I don't see the PNG one listed, but I don't need to many options to start with anyway!


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Hi & welcome to the Forum
> 
> If you like dark roasts try Coffee Compass in particular their Monsooned Malabar Hit.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that they also do an extra dark ebony roast - have you tried any of them? Looks like an interesting option.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I currently have a bag of Monsoon Estates PNG Enorca. It's where they've taken some beans, split that in two and roasted part really dark and part a bit less so then blended them back together. Its good. Very good, in fact. Really dark and bold but also smooth with nice milk chocolate and cocoa as well.

Monsoon do some cracking dark roasts. The Fixie blend is good. As is their malabar which I always have on at the shop.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually, the Old Mocha Java is nice and dark too. If you're ever in the area on a Friday, pop over to Stratford market where you'll find Chris (and quite often me) and have a chat with him.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Union Foundation and Revelation are good.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

UE do some decent dark roasts too.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

evoman said:


> I just noticed that they also do an extra dark ebony roast - have you tried any of them? Looks like an interesting option.


The Coffee Compass Mocha Italia is one of my favourite coffees bar none, although I'm sure it's much too dark for most people on here! The French Breakfast is nice too and the Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian is very unusual (I'd say you should try it one day, but maybe not in your first order!).

I'm not sure why you can't find the Papua New Guinea Sigri on the Monsoon Estates site, as it's right there on the front page


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Give Monsoon Estates an email and ask if they have any of the PNG Enorca. You won't regret it.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

gcogger said:


> The Coffee Compass Mocha Italia is one of my favourite coffees bar none, although I'm sure it's much too dark for most people on here! The French Breakfast is nice too and the Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian is very unusual (I'd say you should try it one day, but maybe not in your first order!).
> 
> I'm not sure why you can't find the Papua New Guinea Sigri on the Monsoon Estates site, as it's right there on the front page


It must have been because it was late at night! Or I am as blind as a bat... Will definitely put in an order with Coffee Compass to try some of the recommended ones and then follow up with an order from Monsoon Estates. I am giving away a heap of my current beans today to facilitate the situation!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll do you a swap if you like? I have a kilo of their espresso blend just sitting around not getting used...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

As I try to find the right balance of dark roast for my new L1, I have ordered two coffees from Coffee Compass: Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit and Mocha Italia although I fear the latter may just be a little too pale for my taste! I was also considering French Breakfast blend and Extra Dark Ethiopian Highland. Anyone got any opinions on these?

We will see ..... mind you I have also ordered another 6Kg of OBJ greens from my usual supplier (AnotherCoffee) so I will have plenty to play with ..

David


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I wonder if this stupid trend for under roasting coffee is for the roasters convenience. A month old Batch of under roasted coffee gives the appearance of a fresh roast, the same batch of beans, correctly roasted may have slightly rancid surface oil in that period.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

NickR said:


> I wonder if this stupid trend for under roasting coffee is for the roasters convenience. A month old Batch of under roasted coffee gives the appearance of a fresh roast, the same batch of beans, correctly roasted may have slightly rancid surface oil in that period.


Could not agree more. Over the last twenty-five years at least roasts have become lighter! You're probably spot on about the reason although I thought it was just the endless pursuit of the zeitgeist!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickR said:


> I wonder if this stupid trend for under roasting coffee is for the roasters convenience. A month old Batch of under roasted coffee gives the appearance of a fresh roast, the same batch of beans, correctly roasted may have slightly rancid surface oil in that period.


I'm not sure that's the reason why lighter roasts exist .....

Darker roasts could potentially have a longer taste shelf life ....that's not the reason why roaster roast dark

Some people like light roast flavours

Some people like like light roast flavours

Room for all of us

Plenty of people supplying both types of roasts ...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

gcogger said:


> The Coffee Compass Mocha Italia is one of my favourite coffees bar none, although I'm sure it's much too dark for most people on here! The French Breakfast is nice too and the Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian is very unusual (I'd say you should try it one day, but maybe not in your first order!).
> 
> I'm not sure why you can't find the Papua New Guinea Sigri on the Monsoon Estates site, as it's right there on the front page


I'm just finishing a batch of Coffee Compass' Mocha Italia myself and have to say its really nice. Its like drinking coffee and plain chocolate and leaves that long lasting taste in your mouth like a good plain chocolate does. What has really surprised me is that even though I was worried it was too strong for most "non coffee specialist" guests everyone (about 7 people so far) who has tried it in a flat white has rave about how good it is. In fact the only person I've found who doesn't like it is my wife who thinks it's too strong (although she really liked their Mahogany Roast Monsoon Malabar Hit beans).


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Could not agree more. Over the last twenty-five years at least roasts have become lighter! You're probably spot on about the reason although I thought it was just the endless pursuit of the zeitgeist!!


Happy to see some similar opinions here! I like some lighter roasts in the right context, but for my press pot I want something relatively dark. (I tend to use the lighter roasts I have for espresso, which I suppose goes against the traditional approach)


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I'll do you a swap if you like? I have a kilo of their espresso blend just sitting around not getting used...


Cheers for the offer - I probably don't have enough left here to make it worthwhile, and I have people at work that want to take some of the beans I recently bought (and I owe them lots of favours!).

I should also say - I really appreciate the opinions here - seems like I have hit the right thread here to get some great info and opinions.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Shame. I guess I could just use it all...


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> I'm just finishing a batch of Coffee Compass' Mocha Italia myself and have to say its really nice. Its like drinking coffee and plain chocolate and leaves that long lasting taste in your mouth like a good plain chocolate does. What has really surprised me is that even though I was worried it was too strong for most "non coffee specialist" guests everyone (about 7 people so far) who has tried it in a flat white has rave about how good it is. In fact the only person I've found who doesn't like it is my wife who thinks it's too strong (although she really liked their Mahogany Roast Monsoon Malabar Hit beans).


I thought it was just me! You're right about the chocolate - and it's a proper dark chocolate, not that milk 'chocolate' they make for kids


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Its very deserving of its name. Unlike Costa's blend that is also called Mocha Italia but should be called Burnt Britiania in comparison


----------

